# Cold smoking



## newsmokerky (Jan 20, 2019)

Would somebody please explain how this works?  How do you get smoke without temp?


----------



## BB-que (Jan 20, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> Would somebody please explain how this works?  How do you get smoke without temp?


Look up an AMAZN Tube.  Smoke - almost no heat


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 20, 2019)

https://meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 22, 2019)

www.amazenproducts.com


----------

